# HP Laptop Keyboard not working while login



## Krish4u (Sep 27, 2021)

Laptop: HP G250

Problem: 
After putting laptop on sleep and then i tried to login but keyboard doesn't work at all i tried on screen keyboard too but it also doesn't work for me.
After restarting windows keyboard keys start working normally.

While Keyboard doesn't work but 'M' Key function like enter key (whenever i pressed "M" key it act as Enter Key) .
When I turn on narrator and try to press any key of keyboard it says "hidden".

Any solution for this problem ?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit, Build 9600, Installed 20210925214534.000000+330
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Hard Drives: C: 84 GB (62 GB Free); D: 380 GB (190 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard 218F, ver 39.17, s/n PDYYRA77V6R0ZI
System: Insyde, ver HPQOEM - 1, s/n 5CB4230CNZ
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Time to repair the keyboard, the CTRL key is stuck. CTRL-M is equal to Enter key.


----------

